

Switzerland caps Franc to the Euro - flavio87
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904900904576553923594598048.html?mod=WSJEurope_hpp_LEFTTopStories

======
beej71
Here's a free-access version of the story:

[http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/specials/swiss_franc/SNB_toughen...](http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/specials/swiss_franc/SNB_toughens_stance_with_euro_rate_target.html?cid=31070180)

